
How to Develop World-Class Teams - davesuperman
https://medium.dave-bailey.com/how-to-become-a-world-class-team-932722be24c2#.6wf3h0r7m
======
Penhelios
This is so encouraging and right on point. Great work and beautifully
distilled.

~~~
davesuperman
Thanks Matt. Having a process around product development and customer
development is well established. People processes don't get enough coverage
IMO.

